# 14 foot aluminum boat with 15 horse - top speed?



## richie722

I have a 14 foot aluminum rowboat with a 15 horse Johnson. At full speed, I was wondering how fast I am going. Does anybody have a similar setup and has clocked their speed on a GPS?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## BDR

14' with a 10 horse honda, with 2 people gps 10 mph up stream on the scr, and 15 down, you should get 14-18 mph area.


----------



## slowpoke

richie722 said:


> I have a 14 foot aluminum rowboat with a 15 horse Johnson. At full speed, I was wondering how fast I am going. Does anybody have a similar setup and has clocked their speed on a GPS?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


 Boy need more info, like how many people, the weight of other stuff. My friend had a 14' light aluminum boat with a 15 horse and 2 people and was getting 20mph. The 2 people was now heavy eather. Guess you will need to find someone with a gps to get more then a guess. I have one if you are near Flint. I would be glad to go out with you if need be.


----------



## ESOX

Hull design will have a huge effect on top end. A deep vee will run slower than a modified, which will be slower than a planing (flat bottom) hull. On the other hand, the more vee, the better the ride.


----------



## richie722

Thanks for the replies. 

Its a shallow V, very light weight boat. I know it will be slower with more people in it. I was trying to know the speed so when I am on a lake that has say a 10 m.p.h. speed limit I would know if full speed is too fast or not. Sounds like if i keep it at half throttle I should be o.k. on these speed limited lakes.


----------



## harrydodge

I have an older 14' Mirrorcraft deep vee with 1984 Johnson and checked speed with gps 28 mph with just me in boat .


----------



## harrydodge

I have an older 14' Mirrorcraft deep vee with 1984 15 hp Johnson and checked speed with gps 28 mph with just me in boat . Sorry about first post forgot to put hp in.


----------



## waterfoul

Well my 14 foot semi-v with a 9.9 merc will run circles around my dad's pontoon boat, which I've clocked at 17 mph. So, I figure it's running around 22-24 mph with just me in it. This is a very light boat though... thin gauge hull.


----------



## catfishhoge

I have a 14 foot SeaNympho V-bottom with a 15 horse Honda fourstroke. With two guys that weigh a total of near 500lbs, and gear, I had a GPS speed of 19.5 traveling up stream on the kalamazoo river.

Rick


----------



## baydog2

I clocked my setup with gps at 28 mph with me and my gear. Me and just the boat it will hit 32 mph on glass days. 2 guys and gear takes it down to about 20 to 22 mph.


----------



## dtg

I have an 86 Mirrocraft, basic open deep V 14' ,63" beam with an 86 Johnson 15hp. With a 75# bag of sand(to keep the bow from porpoising) in the bow and me in the back, I've clocked myself doing 22mph on GPS, with a buddy in front, more like 18mph.


----------



## sdanville

I reccon if your 14 foot starts to plane out...Youve about hit your speed limit. You will have to ride that bubble.


----------



## brdhntr

My 1963 14' Bear semi v with 15hp Johnson does about 18 with me. It's a heavy boat for it's size. Gets on plane about 8 mph with the stingray plate.


----------



## steelers fan

I had a 1989 14' alumacraft deep V with a 1989 evinrude 15 I got 21/22 mph..gps.


----------



## Crooked Dave

I get just over 21 mph with just myself and gear, and around 18 with a passanger. Not the fastest, not the prettiest, but it doesn't leak, and always gets me back to the dock. Tight Lines


----------



## k8vol

1959 creastliner 2001 15hp merc two fat a**s and gear 18 to 20 mph . steve k8vol


----------

